# Jumping Spiders Galore!!!



## NateS (Jul 6, 2011)

Since I've been gone, here are some of my favorite jumpers so far from this year.  I have started handling some of the jumpers this year as well.  I have yet to be bitten and I try to notice the mood of the jumper.  Curious ones that run toward me are the ones I hold...the skittish ones that run away from me I do not hold.  So far so good.

1 Jumper eating a lynx






2





3





4





5





6





7 On my thumb





8


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 6, 2011)

nice set.  Really like the action in that third one.

There are only a few families of spiders I wont handle now.  Ive never even heard of someone getting bit by a jumper unless they pinched or squeezed it.  They are super cooperative.  And some are more than eager to come inspect you.

Hey we would love to have you post your arachnid stuff over on Spider Forums - Spider Identification Guide .  Great place to get ID's for anything youre not familiar with.  Im Simon Rivers Photography there.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 6, 2011)

NateS said:


> Curious ones that run toward me are the ones I hold



Love the pics, but when they run towards me, I'd run too. lol


----------



## NateS (Jul 6, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> nice set.  Really like the action in that third one.
> 
> There are only a few families of spiders I wont handle now.  Ive never even heard of someone getting bit by a jumper unless they pinched or squeezed it.  They are super cooperative.  And some are more than eager to come inspect you.
> 
> Hey we would love to have you post your arachnid stuff over on Spider Forums - Spider Identification Guide .  Great place to get ID's for anything youre not familiar with.  Im Simon Rivers Photography there.


 
Thank you sir and thanks for the invite.  I will definitely check it out.   I want to start handling wolfs too but I have read that wolf spiders have pretty bad eyesight and can sometimes mistake a finger or thumb for a large insect and bite thinking it's prey.  That's the only reason I haven't held them yet...but I have met a guy who housed pet Wolf Spiders and handled his large'ish Hogna.



NikonME said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > Curious ones that run toward me are the ones I hold
> ...



Thank you sir.  You are just like most of the people I know and that's okay....I won't hold it against you


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 6, 2011)

NikonME said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > Curious ones that run toward me are the ones I hold
> ...



Most spiders cant see squat.  Usually, they are just running away and you happen to be in their path.



NateS said:


> Thank you sir and thanks for the invite.  I will definitely check it out.   I want to start handling wolfs too but I have read that wolf spiders have pretty bad eyesight and can sometimes mistake a finger or thumb for a large insect and bite thinking it's prey.  That's the only reason I haven't held them yet...but I have met a guy who housed pet Wolf Spiders and handled his large'ish Hogna.



Since wolf spiders are sight hunters, their sight is typically much better than the average spider.  Hence (like a jumper) the two giant, front-facing eyes.  Ive handled _Hogna lenta_ and _Sosippus floridanus_ with no issues.  They seem to be much more defensive at night too.  Probably because of the reduced light though.


----------



## NateS (Jul 6, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> NikonME said:
> 
> 
> > NateS said:
> ...



Interesting.  Not sure where I heard/read that but that makes sense considering most wolf's don't use a web to catch prey.  Thanks for the tips.  I'm thinking of getting a spider to keep as a class pet this winter in my 5th grade classroom but haven't decided for sure...thinking either a larger wolf or a larger jumper.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, thats certainly a generalization.  Im sure some species are more aggressive than others.  But IMO spiders are a lot like dogs.  They *can* bite.  But they usually choose not to.  You know how many more people get bit and hospitalized by dogs than spiders every year?  Yet we still love them!

Jumping spiders are easy, abundant and entertaining.  A natural choice for your class!  You know, its funny how fast fear turns into fascination when it comes to spiders.


----------



## NateS (Jul 6, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Well, thats certainly a generalization.  Im sure some species are more aggressive than others.
> 
> Jumping spiders are easy, abundant and entertaining.  A natural choice for your class!  You know, its funny how fast fear turns into fascination when it comes to spiders.



Oh I agree.  When I met my class for next year and told them about my love of insects and spiders, about 3/4 of the class wanted to have a spider for a class pet (I have a feeling they are thinking "big" spider).  I already have a Bearded Dragon for a class pet so I don't want to overdo it.  Jumping Spider sounds like a good pick.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 6, 2011)

Thats really cool they are getting the exposure at an early age.  Hopefully it will stick with them and they will educate others.  :thumbup:


----------

